# When did you second baby arrive? (Before/After EDD and compare to first baby?)



## lxb

I kept reading the 2nd labor is typically faster than the first. But how about when the baby actually come?

Is the 2nd baby typically come sooner compared to the first baby? (based on EDD) Later? or very close? or is it completely different.

I'm curious because my first came on my EDD with pretty quick labor (admitted to the hospital at 6PM with 6mm dilated and baby was here by 11:50PM).


----------



## jlw617

First acknowledging that every pregnancy and labor is different so I'm sure you're going to get a wide array of answers here, but having said that, my second came a week or two earlier (doctors documented it as 4 weeks early, but based on my dates she was 3 weeks early) than my first baby who was born at 38 weeks! My labor was much shorter as well by about 8 hours difference ;)


----------



## Rhio92

My first was born at 40+1 weeks, my second was born at 41 weeks x


----------



## mum140381

first 38 second 42 but second was a lot quicker x


----------



## k4th

Stalking :)


----------



## ellahopesky

First 41 weeks and 6.5 hour labour, second 40+6 and 4 hour labour, third 40+4 and 4.5 hour labour


----------



## cazi77

1st 38+5 9.5 hour labour
2nd 37+2 6.5 hour labour 

So yes both true for me earlier and quicker also #2 quite a bit heavier. #1 6lb 2oz #2 7lb both girls


----------



## LockandKey

1st was DD born at 40 weeks 4 days, 19 hrs active labor, weighed 8lbs 60z

2nd was DS, went into labor on my EDD, born at 40 weeks 1 day, 30 hrs of slow labor, 6 hrs of active labor, weighed 8lbs 2oz


----------



## Nikki_lou

1st DS 40+2 weeks, 6.5 hour labour, weighed 7lb 6oz
2nd DS 40+1 weeks, just under 2 hour labour, weighed 6 lb 3oz


----------



## emyandpotato

First 38+2, second 39+1. Both boys.


----------



## mjemma

1st 40+1
2nd Now 41+1 and no sign yet!


----------



## Eleanor ace

My second came a week earlier than my 1st- both were past their due dates, 1st by 2 weeks, 2nd by 1 week. My 2nd labour was longer though.


----------



## Dolly84

1st was born 40weeks, 5hr labour.
2nd was born 41 weeks, 4hr labour xxx


----------



## dizzy65

I was induced with both of mine, i was induced sooner with my second (38 weeks) and the labour was only 1.5hrs with my second and it was 26.5hrs with my first


----------



## ClairAye

I put about the same. My first was born at 40+1 and my second was born at 39+4.


----------



## LilLil

My daughter was 12 days late (almost 13, she arrived just before midnight) 16 hour labour, 7lb 14oz.
My son was 7 days late (labour started the day before) 11 hour labour which would probably have been quicker had he not been back-to-back, 8lb 10oz.


----------



## k4th

First came at 40+1 and second at 41 weeks. Those extra few days were hard!!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Not for me but labour was quicker each time.
DS1 39+6 41hrs 
DS2 40+5 22 hours
DS3 41+1 9 hours


----------



## SmartieMeUp

DD1 - 40+4. 43 hour labour. 7lb 1oz
DD2 - 39+6. 21 hour labour. 7lb 12oz


----------



## ClaireJ23

Dd1 40+2
dd2 42


----------



## tallybee

Both mine were born just shy of EDD by 3-4 days. Can't wait for this one x


----------

